# Looking for most washable flat



## technnique (Apr 5, 2012)

In terms of testing washabilaty of a flat after an appropriate curing period (a month or so) I have been unable to find a brand which i have personally been happy with.

I have got a very well to do customer with children and she wants the best washable yet flat paint available in the UK.

My experience is limited to the "Endurance" range from dulux as the best i have seen as I am only recently out of college (I have just under 2 years experience) and was hoping some of you more knowledgeable then me may be able to help.


Thank you all for the consideration.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I use Dulux washable flat all the time. The only problem is its not really washable and leaves tell tale shiny marks on the wall after you wash it. It also doesn't look like a premium paint finish.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Scrub Master. Two component latex. Expensive.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

If you have Ben Moore over there- Aura Matte. A truly scrubble flat will not be really flat, it will have a tiny bit of sheen. That is the case with this paint, but it is the best for wash that I know of.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

there is no such thing, a true flat is not washable, a true washable will have at least a matte finish.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> there is no such thing, a true flat is not washable, a true washable will have at least a matte finish.


tech,

Listen to this man. He knows what he's talking about.



BTW, no one really washes flat walls. They're usually just painted over, or if cleaned, expected to leave on obvious wiped area. If the environment is one that will be exposed to contaminants that would require a cleaning schedule, you may want to consider an enamel semi gloss of sorts.


----------



## caddisfly007 (Mar 25, 2009)

Something to consider: Sherwin-Williams Builders Solution Flat. Designed to be cleanable and have excellent touch up capabilities.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

If you want a washable flat, get some eggshell.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

My apologies. Scuff Master. 5000 cycles Astm standard.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

caddisfly007 said:


> Something to consider: Sherwin-Williams Builders Solution Flat. Designed to be cleanable and have excellent touch up capabilities.


Builders Solutions is a relabeled product for homeowners. As far as I know is the same as ProMar 200.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> If you want a washable flat, get some eggshell.


 
I have not used a flat in my house since my first child was born. :no:

eggshell was invented for parents.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I like the matt or the flt. enamel.Not to shiny and not to flat.Best of both worlds.Also scrubble.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

You wouldn't by chance have a cat that sneezes on the walls would you?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

NACE said:


> My apologies. Scuff Master. 5000 cycles Astm standard.


I just googled scuff master, but did nit see any flats. Eggshell was the flattest sheen.


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

Cashmere, But still not flat flat.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Wood511 said:


> You wouldn't by chance have a cat that sneezes on the walls would you?


 :blink:?


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

caddisfly007 said:


> Something to consider: Sherwin-Williams Builders Solution Flat. Designed to be cleanable and have excellent touch up capabilities.


IMO you can't wash that paint without leaving some sort of mark, it's too flat. It touches up well though.


----------

